# estee lauder



## ajm123 (Mar 13, 2015)

recently started working for estee lauder and have finally got my number for staff concession. but ive heard stuff about there being staff shops in Manchester and London etc can anyone tell me abit more about them please? are they separate shops on there own or what? thankyou!


----------

